
The Woman Who Is Preserving the Smell of History - diodorus
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/meet-the-woman-who-is-preserving-the-smell-of-history
======
bbctol
I'm afraid this is slightly off-topic: does anyone know what Atlas Obscura has
been doing differently for the past few months? They've been around since
2009, and were a pretty quiet corner of the internet, but a few months ago
they underwent some sort of redesign (logo changed, at least) and now I see
their links everywhere (HN, reddit, facebook, reposted on twitter/tumblr.) I'm
all in favor of it, as I love the site, but I'm curious if anyone has noticed
the same trend and could shed some light on how these things happen.

